# Took a Drive With the Camera...



## mysick3series (Dec 23, 2005)

Trying to sell the car, so thought I would take a Fall drive with the camera and made a few stops along the way.

Novice photographer. Would like to know what you all think.

Thanks. Enjoy.


----------



## jman103099 (Jun 10, 2006)

I like the first one a lot... the sig image is a little over-processed for me. 

We dont have the fall colors here yet. Then again, we dont really get good ones like that.


----------



## ThreeTwoFive (Aug 27, 2008)

Very nice phototakinng skills...
Very nice car
I like the 1st on the best


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice shots! It must be nice to experience the seasons.

You can never tell the season out here in California


----------



## TheCritic (Sep 6, 2008)

Great shots but I think the fall colors overwhelm (and do no favors to) the color of your car (especially in the first shot). Maybe some night shots?


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Wow, I miss the changing of the seasons! Here in AZ its either hot or warm and thats it.... I like the second photo a lot, but more so for the trees and not the car!  Overall though I think the pictures turned out really nice, but I do agree that the trees kind of take all the attention away from the car.


----------



## robb01 (Oct 24, 2008)

The background looks fantastic and better. Excellent selection


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Great stuff, a bit of post processing cleanup (esp on #3) would look great.


----------



## LouZ4 (Oct 14, 2008)

Very woodsy


----------



## robb01 (Oct 24, 2008)

hockeynut said:


> Great stuff, a bit of post processing cleanup (esp on #3) would look great.


Yeah, the 3rd and 5th one would look better........ it's a bit bright...


----------



## mysick3series (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanks fellas all comments appreciated. I don't have much editing skills or materials just yet, but im working on it.


----------



## Neon01 (Nov 30, 2005)

Nice work! I see what you were going for in number three, but if I could make a suggestion, either filter _more_ or less. The way its done (maybe its just because its so small) it almost looks like someone just took the image and sharpened the hell out of it. Number four is a nice shot, but I think it could appear more interesting if you use the rule of thirds to bring the horizon to 2/3 up the frame. It'll get more of the parking lot and draw the eye into the subject (car) more I think. If the sky were more interesting (cloud patterns, etc), I would say go the other way (horizon 1/3 up the frame).

Very nice though, love the first two.


----------



## vull (Apr 2, 2007)

there's too much noise on the pics and the eyelids look hideous


----------

